# Viper 300 Passive arm not working



## Hillive (Sep 13, 2009)

Okkkkkkkkkkk. Let's try this again. I have a 73 Impala with a viper 300 alarm. My alarm has hood and trunk pins and passive arming that was installed from the viper authorized dealer. It's been installed on the car for years. At one time I was getting false alarm signals but i did not get a chance to read the false alarm signs(the number of flashes on the led light). when i use to get the false alarm signals, my passive arm would stop working and at any day or time it would all of a sudden start back working. Lately, the passive arm has gone out completely. the passive arm will not arm the vehicle 30 seconds after the last door is closed or however many seconds it's suppose to be. I checked my fuses and all fuses are good, i unplugged the ground cable from the battery and plugged it back in but it's still not working. What could be the problem? I can set the alarm from the remote and it will work fine but it will not arm itself after 30 seconds. Please help because i need this feature to work.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the passive arm is internally controlled


----------

